# Kayak Kings lets see em"



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

My first trip after King salmon in my kayak wasn't easy by any means 16 hours on your butt in two days to get the job done went 1 for 9 at ludington on wed night thursday am. Had to monsters well over twenty to the kayak befor loosing them I guess i can settle for a 17lb for my first.


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude that is sweet! Im hoping for my first king from the kayak next weekend up near tc. great job!


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good job! There are big ones out there this year... I have found that I lose less fish when I really tire them out before attempting to bring them in. I use lip grippers from my yak. I am heading out next week- save some for us who cant get out there yet


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

I meant to ask... were you jigging or trolling?


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

flyfish25 said:


> I meant to ask... were you jigging or trolling?


 

My first intentions where to try and get them jigging but couldn't mark any measurable amount of fish near the bottom. So I started trolling had two right next to the kayak and the first one the biggest of my trip pulled the clip out so I lost the fish and the lure at the net. Which was like the forth time I had it close enough for a try. Lost another one just came unbuttoned after about five minutes, and that was it for the evening hit the river early and caught the one in the pic about an hour after daylight casting lures in the river anchored up by cuts and went 1 for 6 was alot of fun thats for sure.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

What baits were u using ? I tried last night and tho the fish were jumping and porpoising all over. And I cast jogged and trolled hot n tot spoons thunder sticks and j plugs an managed one 10# at dark on a glow plug....


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> What baits were u using ? I tried last night and tho the fish were jumping and porpoising all over. And I cast jogged and trolled hot n tot spoons thunder sticks and j plugs an managed one 10# at dark on a glow plug....


 

where you in pm lake???


I hit mine on clown colored husky jerks the deep liped ones. The fish I hit in the rivers came on a chartruce deep thunder stick Jr and the clown husky jerks deep liped ones. Up graded my hooks on the husky jerks should get better hook ups next time they come with number 6 and i put 4 on them should be able to keep fish on a little better.  
good luck next time out let me know how ya do


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Caught these over the weekend trolling crankbaits


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Impressive!! Good work.



Flyfisher said:


> Caught these over the weekend trolling crankbaits


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

outstanding fish can't wait to see more hopefully I can make it somewhere in the next week or so!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Got a few myself over the weekend.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

where were ya fishing if ya dont mind me asking??


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> Got a few myself over the weekend.


Nice pic, Chris...like this one the best. Good job and next time let us know what your plans are so we can join you (at least the ones that get up early enough)


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

krackshot said:


> where were ya fishing if ya dont mind me asking??


West-Central Michigan


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I was in a group put together by Flyfisher last weekend. I figured I would post a photo from last Sunday morning when we all did well.

Wartfroggy, would have liked to meet, and fished out front. I was on a mission Sunday and would not have gone out front if I had a chance. I had fish located, and I knew the color. There was no fooling around, only had until about 10 AM to get that skunk smell off the canoe. We had to break camp. The campground had treated us well, and we wanted to check out on time.

BTW, just so you won't be too freaked out. Flyfisher's eyes always look like that, if you don't stare too much he might invite you fishing sometime.


----------

